# TiVo Desktop-like functionality?



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Is it possible to download recordings off an Edge to a computer? I'd like to archive recordings I'd make to disc. This can be done as I understand with my S3 units and I'd like to know before spending the money. Thanks.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Sbmocp said:


> Is it possible to download recordings off an Edge to a computer? I'd like to archive recordings I'd make to disc. This can be done as I understand with my S3 units and I'd like to know before spending the money. Thanks.


Not from TiVo, but there is the free pyTivo:








Easier to use pyTivo - pyTivo Desktop


I have just completed a new version which now includes a full feature UI called "pyTivo Desktop" which includes TiVoToGo support. I hope it works well for everyone. Please let me know if you have any trouble with it... New website... pyTivo Desktop Release builds Last Updated - Windows...




www.tivocommunity.com




That only transfers the files though, so it's not full TiVo Desktop functionality. You'd probably want to convert the files from .tivo format to .mp4 so you can play them on your PC or other devices. You can do that with VideoReDo, which is from the same developer but unlike pyTivo it is not free.

If this is beginning to sound frustrating, there are DVR choices other than TiVo but I'd need to know more about your requirements before making any recommendations.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Not from TiVo, but there is the free pyTivo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I was thinking of DVR alternatives to TiVo but had little idea of what's available. I know that SiliconDust offers a DVR (and I have an HDHomeRun Prime) but it won't deal with copy-protected content so it's useles for cable. I don't do it often, but I would like to burn Blu-Rays from some content I record.

Where that would come in handy, for edample, was when The Orville was playing on Fox. I was set to buy the Blu-Rays when Fox decided to only release the show on DVD. Since I wanted the show in HD that was a no-go. Another case was the Documentary "Produced by George Martin" which was available on DVD but not in HD on Blu-Ray.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sbmocp said:


> Thanks for the info! I was thinking of DVR alternatives to TiVo but had little idea of what's available. I know that SiliconDust offers a DVR (and I have an HDHomeRun Prime) but it won't deal with copy-protected content so it's useles for cable. I don't do it often, but I would like to burn Blu-Rays from some content I record.
> 
> Where that would come in handy, for edample, was when The Orville was playing on Fox. I was set to buy the Blu-Rays when Fox decided to only release the show on DVD. Since I wanted the show in HD that was a no-go. Another case was the Documentary "Produced by George Martin" which was available on DVD but not in HD on Blu-Ray.


The HDHomeRun Prime can record copy protected content if you use it in Windows Media Center, assuming you already have a license and still run Windows 7. I used it for years before I got a Tivo.

But in the 21st century, streaming and cloud DVR is the easiest way. You can stream all the old Orville episodes in HD on Hulu or rent on many platforms, and your documentary in HD is currently for rent on Apple TV+ ($4), Amazon ($5), or watch for free with ads on the Roku Channel, VUDU and Freevee (formerly IMDB TV). If you want to know how I know all of this, just search whatever you want to watch on justwatch.com.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Sbmocp said:


> Thanks for the info! I was thinking of DVR alternatives to TiVo but had little idea of what's available. I know that SiliconDust offers a DVR (and I have an HDHomeRun Prime) but it won't deal with copy-protected content so it's useles for cable. I don't do it often, but I would like to burn Blu-Rays from some content I record.
> 
> Where that would come in handy, for edample, was when The Orville was playing on Fox. I was set to buy the Blu-Rays when Fox decided to only release the show on DVD. Since I wanted the show in HD that was a no-go. Another case was the Documentary "Produced by George Martin" which was available on DVD but not in HD on Blu-Ray.


There are several long threads here on TiVo alternatives. In fact, here's one called TiVo Alternatives, lol. If you're on a cable system with a lot of DRM and/or you subscribe to premium channels then yes you're limited to what the SiliconDust DVR will handle, and in fact — aside from the aforementioned Windows Media Center for Windows 7 — their other competitors like Channels DVR (which I use), Plex, Emby, etc. can only get non-DRM channels through the HDHR Prime.

I'm on Xfinity and don't subscribe to premium channels, so I receive and record everything I want just fine. But I'm guessing you're reliant on a provider that DRMs everything like Spectrum, yes? That's yet another reason to look at a full break from TiVo and from cable itself, via the also aforementioned streaming and cloud DVR services such as Hulu + Hulu Live TV, or YouTube TV. The Streamable can help you figure out which service offers all the channels you want.

There are ways to record from many of those services with Channels DVR by the way, but most users are fine with cloud DVRs and it's all going to be different from TiVo anyway so you might as well try those first. Also, there's no reason to consider an Edge for its streaming apps, as there are so many inexpensive solutions that work much better than anything TiVo has been able to muster. My Channels DVR client and all my streaming apps are working great on a cheap little Fire TV Stick 4K here.


----------

